# Robert Downey Jr. @ The 67th Annual Golden Globe Awards ~ Arrivals ~ (Beverly Hills, CA) 1-17-2010 HQ x30 Update



## Claudia (18 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## Claudia (18 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Robert Downey Jr. @ The 67th Annual Golden Globe Awards ~ Arrivals ~ (Beverly Hills, CA) 1-17-2010 HQ x28*

+2



 

 
​


----------

